# Persons banana seat and wald muscle bars yard sale find!



## hashbrown (Nov 10, 2020)

So my mother in law is well aware of my bike obsession and she really scored for me without even knowing how good she did! She found some bike parts at a yard sale and bought them all up for me but these two things are the gems..... a person's bananas seat in really great shape and some wald ape hangers. She got those with some wald goose necks for 5 bucks total. So tell me, how common does this happen?! Lol 








Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 10, 2020)

Score!


----------



## Jasruy (Nov 11, 2020)

What a find.  Very nice!

Do you happen to know what year/ model bike the seat come off? I have also been lucky enough to track down this exact seat but not sure what it is from. Thanks


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 11, 2020)

The bars look like the Wald version of the 68'/69' stingray bars the seat I believe was featured on many bikes no one in particular.


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 11, 2020)

I have no idea on what bike or year but it's the same as a stingray just didnt come on a schwinn..... I like it on the fastback with a badge like normal but then you double take.... that doesn't say stingray?!? Lol

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------

